# SPEEDOMETER GEAR-- 64 Lemans GTO



## khinton (Jun 22, 2008)

How do you change the speedometer gear on a 64 with Muncie 4 speed. Everything is in the way! The cross member, all the shifting rods; one that can't be removed. Is it necessary to remove the cross member? Is there a tool that helps with this?


----------

